# Potty Pad Set Up



## Mommy2Laci

Laci has been using disposable indoor potty pads since we brought her home. She is just about 1 years old. For the last week or so, she has been going potty on the very edge and getting urine half on and half off, or peeing on the edge and completely missing the pad. We still do potty treats, but when she misses I don't give her a treat. Do you think she knows that she is missing the pad? Today she missed so bad that it seeped under the plastic and all over my wood floor. Thankfully that is easy to clean up. Her upstairs potty pad set up is the same only over carpet in my bedroom. 

Here is a pic of our potty pad set up. I keep a piece of rubber grip under the pad to keep it from slipping and the plastic under that to protect the floor. Do you have a better set up or suggestions?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

That's a great idea, when Matilda uses a potty pad she always goes at the corner:w00t: I never understood why, I like your idea


----------



## luvsmalts

That's a good set up I never thought about using the rubber grip. I finally resorted to using a portable puppy play pen I got at Amazon and cover it in potty pads.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

That is a really nice set up! Many of us are family with the peeing on the corner where most of the pee end up UNDER the pee pad --- hahaha ~ lots of floor cleaning I've gone through UNTIL

I started using the plastic trays that you can buy at either Home Depot or Lowes ~~ the tray that goes under the laundry machine . I believe it runs around $25-$30, but you want to find the smooooooooth tray. One of the stores sells a bumpy tray, but the tray with a smooth surface is much better and it is thinner too.

The lip of the tray is so low that even tiny dogs can step over it. I used to board dogs a lot before I became ill and this tray helped me potty train the NAUGHTY little fur babies that I used to board. 

For new dogs, you do have to watch them to teach them to have all 4 paws inside the tray, but most catch on immediately. My kids layer and layer pee pads inside so we just cut out any pee circles so there is always a pee pad already in place ~~~ this sounds a little OCD, but this cutting out pee spots is for my baby that likes to POOP on a clean area :w00t::blink:


When I was potty training a boarded dog I would do like you and put a cheap plastic shower curtain under the tray as well as a disposable pee pad under the tray in case any pee spillage happened. That way the disposable pee pad caught any corner accidents, but this would rarely happen.

Good luck!


btw...pictures are the 2 trays i have in my house by the door. We have all concrete back yard so I throw a tray out in the back yard during our summer times living outdoors.


----------



## Mommy2Laci

MalteseObsessed said:


> That is a really nice set up! Many of us are family with the peeing on the corner where most of the pee end up UNDER the pee pad --- hahaha ~ lots of floor cleaning I've gone through UNTIL
> 
> I started using the plastic trays that you can buy at either Home Depot or Lowes ~~ the tray that goes under the laundry machine . I believe it runs around $25-$30, but you want to find the smooooooooth tray. One of the stores sells a bumpy tray, but the tray with a smooth surface is much better and it is thinner too.
> 
> The lip of the tray is so low that even tiny dogs can step over it. I used to board dogs a lot before I became ill and this tray helped me potty train the NAUGHTY little fur babies that I used to board.
> 
> For new dogs, you do have to watch them to teach them to have all 4 paws inside the tray, but most catch on immediately. My kids layer and layer pee pads inside so we just cut out any pee circles so there is always a pee pad already in place ~~~ this sounds a little OCD, but this cutting out pee spots is for my baby that likes to POOP on a clean area :w00t::blink:
> 
> 
> When I was potty training a boarded dog I would do like you and put a cheap plastic shower curtain under the tray as well as a disposable pee pad under the tray in case any pee spillage happened. That way the disposable pee pad caught any corner accidents, but this would rarely happen.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> btw...pictures are the 2 trays i have in my house by the door. We have all concrete back yard so I throw a tray out in the back yard during our summer times living outdoors.


That must have been you who posted about the laundry trays a while back My only beef is how many pads I would go through. It must cost you a small fortune 

What brand do you use? I have 7 different brands of pads at my house right now. All are too thin, too small, or not absorbant. So frustrating us west coasters can't get the Publix potty pads. I bought 6 packs while in Florida in January. On my last pack, can't find anything comparible up here in Oregon. 

I am Definitely going to look into the trays. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mommy2Laci

luvsmalts said:


> That's a good set up I never thought about using the rubber grip. I finally resorted to using a portable puppy play pen I got at Amazon and cover it in potty pads.


How funny! I actually have this exact play pen! I bring it with us for camping so she has a clean place to hang out when she's not in a lap


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Hi Alischa ~~ no we actually don't go through much considering multiple dogs. We have scissors in a box next to the pee pads and we literally just cut out where they pee --- we don't do this every single pee, but we'll do it during morning potty and MAYBE mid-day == then late at night we'll cut out pee circles so that the area is clean for the following morning.

My babies only pee mostly in the morning -- maybe mid-day if we are home and active ~~ and there is an evening potty, which is for a couple done on our evening walks.

I buy 100 pads/bx at Costco $15/box, but we stock up when the 100/box goes on sale for $11 === yes they are cheap and thin, but they don't leak. We actually layer a X-LARGE pee pad as a base and then the cheap Costco ones on top and the sometimes we'll have a stack of tiny slivers from the cut-outs and we'll throw a cut-out to cover a pee spot.

There may be a better way ~~ it just this has worked for us now for many years with multiple dogs.

If you have just Laci -- then perhaps a crate tray that is smaller is better for you. When we only had one dog, I used to use a crate tray so that my dog knew the 'boundary' for their potty toilet.

Good luck, whichever way you decide!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

btw I should find this funny video of a guy in Japan...they walked downstairs to potty and the tiny maltese walked itself around a bit and then went to the potty mat setup kind of like your. It was a black plastic door mat with a pee pad placed on top. The cute maltese made it to the potty and then peed NEXT to the pee pad on the Plastic Mat and they guy was 'exclaiming something in Japanese'...twas pretty funny and cute at the same time!


----------



## Ann Mother

I buy the pads @ Home Goods. They have different brands all the time but always good quality. They are about half the price of the pet stores etc. you have to buy them, when they have them but I always stock up. I have a wee wee pad holder in one bath but in other bathroom use just the pad. Cody likes privacy & wants to go in the bathroom. I used to have them by the exterior doors but he only would use the bathroom pads so I removed the others. He tends to pee @ the edge on the bath pee pad but on the three sided wee wee pad holder he uses the middle.






The problem with reusing the pad is the dog may step on a pee spot. Then the dogs feet hair may eventually discolor like tearing stains. So I gladly change them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae

MalteseObsessed said:


> That is a really nice set up! Many of us are family with the peeing on the corner where most of the pee end up UNDER the pee pad --- hahaha ~ lots of floor cleaning I've gone through UNTIL
> 
> I started using the plastic trays that you can buy at either Home Depot or Lowes ~~ the tray that goes under the laundry machine . I believe it runs around $25-$30, but you want to find the smooooooooth tray. One of the stores sells a bumpy tray, but the tray with a smooth surface is much better and it is thinner too.
> 
> The lip of the tray is so low that even tiny dogs can step over it. I used to board dogs a lot before I became ill and this tray helped me potty train the NAUGHTY little fur babies that I used to board.
> 
> For new dogs, you do have to watch them to teach them to have all 4 paws inside the tray, but most catch on immediately. My kids layer and layer pee pads inside so we just cut out any pee circles so there is always a pee pad already in place ~~~ this sounds a little OCD, but this cutting out pee spots is for my baby that likes to POOP on a clean area :w00t::blink:
> 
> 
> When I was potty training a boarded dog I would do like you and put a cheap plastic shower curtain under the tray as well as a disposable pee pad under the tray in case any pee spillage happened. That way the disposable pee pad caught any corner accidents, but this would rarely happen.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> btw...pictures are the 2 trays i have in my house by the door. We have all concrete back yard so I throw a tray out in the back yard during our summer times living outdoors.


Hedy!!! you alway have the best ideas!! More shopping to do. I love it!!


----------



## Polly's mom

*Give Sweet Laci her treat!*

Bad Mommy:angry::angry::angry: Sweet Laci has not a clue she is missing her pad:innocent::innocent: I use a pee pad tray with a low lip. Cost about $12 @ walmart and we never missed the pad again! :chili::chili::chili::It made all the difference for us. I had no idea such an item existed. It should be pictured on every box of pad sold!


----------



## Polly's mom

*Pee pad tray on amazon*

I think this one is best. This is the info on amazon. I could not figure out how to post the pic. Let us know what you choose and how it works for Laci.
Simple Solution Training Pad Holder, 21 by 21-Inch
by Bramton Company
84 customer reviews | 8 answered questions
Price:	$19.99 Free Shipping for Prime Members
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
Helps prevent tearing or pad shredding
Provides a secure anchor to keep pads in place
Fits any pad 21 by 21-inch or larger
Folds for easy storage
21 by 21-inch
11 new from $14.99 2 used from $17.13


----------



## sassy's mommy

When Sassy was young and still potty training she had a couple of accidents in front of the pad. I watched her and realized that her front feet were on the pad and therefore she thought she was on the pad. I purchased some doggie potty boxes and put her pad inside the litter box. Problem solved.....inside the box defined her potty area.


----------



## MalteseJane

Hedy what size are those trays ? I have one 25" x 29" but it's pretty old now. I buy my pads at Total Home Care Supplies. They are 30" x 36" Prevail - right now the price is 44.99$ for 100 pieces.
I thought girls would be better than boys with staying on the pads since they crouch. Charlie sometimes has one leg outside the tray, lifts the other leg and thankgoodness faces the pad so the trajectory goes inside the tray. But many times I have found pee under the tray. I have tiles, so this is not a big deal.


----------



## MalteseJane

That's my set up. One in the laundry room and one in the shower (for the night).
View attachment 200306
View attachment 200314


In the shower we put the pad more up against the glass because he has a tendency to lift his leg against the edge and the pee will not end up on the pad but on the shower tiles in front of the glass.

In the laundry room the tray is under the pad.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

MalteseJane said:


> That's my set up. One in the laundry room and one in the shower (for the night).
> View attachment 200306
> View attachment 200314
> 
> 
> In the shower we put the pad more up against the glass because he has a tendency to lift his leg against the edge and the pee will not end up on the pad but on the shower tiles in front of the glass.
> 
> In the laundry room the tray is under the pad.



Janine == I love your shower and tub~~ What a genius idea to put the pad INSIDE the shower!!

The laundry trays are 30x32 

My master bathroom set up is a Plastic LID from a storage box and I place the pee pad on top of it == JUST like your laundry room set up. they have to STEP UP onto the lid to pee on the pad ~~~ I need to put it inside the shower like you CUZ my Cosette always pees on the corner and gets the floor there, but we don't have the space in our master bath for the laundry machine tray


----------



## MalteseJane

That size 30 x 32 is a good size. Next time we are at Lowe's or Home Depot I will look for them.


----------



## eiksaa

Hedy, you might like UgoDog. It keeps the pad inside, the dog has an area he needs to step up on so all 4 paws end up on there, and since they never walk on the pad your picky one might be ok with walking on it without having to cut out pee circles. 

We switched to Ugodog when puppy Gustave loved playing with his pads and we like it a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic

We are UgoDog fans here. No wet paws and no stepping on used pee pads. We change the pad daily and I have a washable pad under the UgoDog to catch any spill as Dom aims on the corners. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother

Can you put a pic of Ugo dog setup? How much room is needed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa

Ann Mother said:


> Can you put a pic of Ugo dog setup? How much room is needed?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My setup is pretty simple. It's a ugodog in the balcony with a pad inside the ugodog that I change every 2-3 days. I threw my foot in to show scale. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic

Here is Ben modeling the UgoDog. 

The disposable pads are underpads, more absorbent and better price than pads made for pets. We buy it on Amazon - NorthShore Premium Green Super-Absorbent Underpads Regular size 28x30 case/100 - $55 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mommy2Laci

Dominic said:


> Here is Ben modeling the UgoDog.
> 
> The disposable pads are underpads, more absorbent and better price than pads made for pets. We buy it on Amazon - NorthShore Premium Green Super-Absorbent Underpads Regular size 28x30 case/100 - $55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Oh my goodness! So cute! I would definitely order the UgoDog if the model was included!


----------



## Ann Mother

Has anyone gone from pads to Ugo dog? Just wonder how well the dog transitions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic

Ann Mother said:


> Has anyone gone from pads to Ugo dog? Just wonder how well the dog transitions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes, both boys start with pads then went on the UgoDog. The company says to cover it with the pad so your dog still goes on the pad but must get on top of the tray, then you can make the pad on top smaller and smaller as they get used to it. It worked for us and both boys were around 4 to 5 months old when they got it. My next challenge is to get Elena on the UgoDog, she is 3 years old and goes on the disposable pads. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother

Well mine is almost two & pees like a girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mommy2Laci

Ok, so I have to ask.....do you need to wash the ugodog everyday? Does it smell? How do you all clean it and how often?


----------



## eiksaa

Gustave went from pads to ugodog when he was about 14 weeks old. Mieka was 6 months old when we got her and she was pad trained. I was worried about the transition for her but she caught on right away.


----------



## eiksaa

Mommy2Laci said:


> Ok, so I have to ask.....do you need to wash the ugodog everyday? Does it smell? How do you all clean it and how often?



I've never washed the ugodog bottom tray. I just wipe it with cleaning wipes every time I change the pad. If you use good pads and change often the actual tray doesn't get dirty. For the top part I wash it maybe once every two months, but it gets very thorough cleaning every week with wipes. Ours is out in the balcony but I've never detected a smell unless the pad needs changing.


----------



## Dominic

Mommy2Laci said:


> Ok, so I have to ask.....do you need to wash the ugodog everyday? Does it smell? How do you all clean it and how often?



Ben says he can go to your house to demonstrate the Ugo.  

As we use the big underpads with amazing absorbency there are no leaks on the bottom of the tray. I wipe off the top every couple days or as needed and rinse off the whole thing in the yard once a week. Reason why I leave the pads coming out of the tray is cause Dom aims corners while Ben squats. The big washable pads is to catch any mistake from Dom and to get Elena going closer and closer to the UgoDog. It's working


----------



## Sophieanne

Hedy... wow thats a great idea... but Im limited on space. Soooooo...

I got the Iris Training and Puppy pad holder on Amazon. They are about $16.00. I have 3. My Sydnie (the smallest) does not go outside. I have one in the bathroom and one in my bedroom so in the middle of the night if she has to go I dont have to run her to the front of the house. I bought another one specifically for Sammie ( my middle male) as he HATES to go outside when it rains and he wont use Sydnie's, but she is so well a WOMAN.. they are all hers!! So she goes on all of them. 

They have 3 sizes in the IRIS training trays. I love them.


----------



## MalteseJane

I tried the UgoDog and he did not want to use it. I ended up giving it to AMAR.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I love this place...such awesome collection of ideas! 

Yes, a friend gave us a UGO to try and it didn't work for us. I also bought the Korean PRETTY Potty trays that come in all kinds of colors ~~ the Korean breeders us them ~~ they function just like the UGO's ~~ but I ended up taking the grill off the top and using just the bottom tray.

but with multiple dogs I NEEDED a bigger surface area and I have allergies to pee smell ~~~ well that is what i tell my hubby when my asthma kicks up ~~ (truth is i am allergic to dogs and have to take medication ~~ doctor told me to not own dogs for my health) ~~ well so in my mind I am allergic to the smell of pee ...yes i have issues

but I think I may need an IRIS tray for my bathroom Lorie since space is small in there --- or one of those Korean pee trays in a pretty color ~~ except i won't be going to Korea for awhile or ever really, since I retired from the International adoption work...hahaha

Either way UGO or Laundry or IRIS or any tray ~~ i think the trick is clearly defining an area for our babies to potty! ...pee pee and poo poo talk is always so interested!

btw...I love boys like Cody that pee squating like a girl...so clean!!!... Can Cody come over and teach my teenager son?????...he has a defined space to potty and he keeps missing....sigh....argh....


----------



## Mommy2Laci

So after searching Home Depot, Lowes, and all the pet stores in town, I finally found the perfect smooth tray that holds 1 1/2 Costco size potty pads which is perfect for my singleton. I bought two of these oil pan drip trays from Baxters auto supply. I even put the grip pads underneath to prevent the pad from slipping. Put some treats on the pads, Laci had no problem stepping on the pads to get her treats, but after a 17 hour potty stand off she absolutely refused to go. She not only had two accidents on my bedroom carpet, she peed the largest puddle all over my tile floor, so she needs a bath too. I had to shampoo my carpets, blew a fuse in the process! I give up! I really wished I knew about the trays when she was younger. My poor Laci, so is so sweet, but so stubborn!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Mommy2Laci said:


> So after searching Home Depot, Lowes, and all the pet stores in town, I finally found the perfect smooth tray that holds 1 1/2 Costco size potty pads which is perfect for my singleton. I bought two of these oil pan drip trays from Baxters auto supply. I even put the grip pads underneath to prevent the pad from slipping. Put some treats on the pads, Laci had no problem stepping on the pads to get her treats, but after a 17 hour potty stand off she absolutely refused to go. She not only had two accidents on my bedroom carpet, she peed the largest puddle all over my tile floor, so she needs a bath too. I had to shampoo my carpets, blew a fuse in the process! I give up! I really wished I knew about the trays when she was younger. My poor Laci, so is so sweet, but so stubborn!


That is a pretty snazzy set up! Don't give up == maybe you can put some of her pee on the pads so the pan will carry the aroma of pee to entice her??? 
and/or maybe you can put this new potty right next to the old set up you have so she has choices??

Laci we are rooting for you to love your new potty area :chili:


----------



## Ann Mother

That must be so frustrating . I found the pink or blue pads @ Home Goods. They had the best absorbancy but they have not had them for awhile & I can't remember their name. But they had the best plastic backing ever. Martha Stewart pads are very absorbant. I got them @ Pets Mart. The dogs like to go on the edge of their territory thus they pee on the edges. With the wee wee pad holder with the three sides forces them to pee in the middle. But if she will not use a tray I doubt she would use ones with sides. Guess you could put a clear plastic mat under the pads that is about 2-3" bigger than the pads.


----------



## resQme

I bought a cheap yoga mat at marshalls and cut it to size to place under the pads, nothing slips around , it works great and it can be washed if needed.........but I am just wondering which pee pads you all find to be the best, especially with tracking prevention.


----------



## Smtf773

All, I use pish pads for Edward. They are washable and you can cut them to size. They have backing on them so they don't slide around. www.thepishpadstore.com The pads absorb quickly so nothing gets their paws.


----------



## silverhaven

:smilie_tischkante:


Mommy2Laci said:


> So after searching Home Depot, Lowes, and all the pet stores in town, I finally found the perfect smooth tray that holds 1 1/2 Costco size potty pads which is perfect for my singleton. I bought two of these oil pan drip trays from Baxters auto supply. I even put the grip pads underneath to prevent the pad from slipping. Put some treats on the pads, Laci had no problem stepping on the pads to get her treats, but after a 17 hour potty stand off she absolutely refused to go. She not only had two accidents on my bedroom carpet, she peed the largest puddle all over my tile floor, so she needs a bath too. I had to shampoo my carpets, blew a fuse in the process! I give up! I really wished I knew about the trays when she was younger. My poor Laci, so is so sweet, but so stubborn!


Hah! Love the ideas in here . Think I need a laundry one to stop edge peeing. 

I think you should try again  this time no food whatsoever on pad, dogs don't pee where they eat. At the next pee, take a sample and put a good dot in the middle of the fresh pad. Have it ready so that it is perfect for first morning pee  hard for them to hold a first morning pee for long. Ideally confined in a playpen, to avoid carpet mess, you will probably have to. You may want to give a drink last thing for fullness too. I wouldn't let out until done. Although 17 hours sounds very stubborn, ouchhh! Worth a shot maybe.

Ohhhh! Old thread


----------



## Sophieanne

I work for a medical supply center were we sell Tena pads. But you can purchase Tena pads 17 x 24 by the case for 150 pads - $36.00.. excellent idea. they are very absorbent. A lot of our shelters come in and buy them. Just an idea much cheaper than "puppy pad".

Good luck.


----------



## lydiatug

I use the play pen when we're RVing too...works great, they can't miss, lol!



luvsmalts said:


> That's a good set up I never thought about using the rubber grip. I finally resorted to using a portable puppy play pen I got at Amazon and cover it in potty pads.


----------

